

Davidw's wildly off topic guide to the Veneto region of Italy - davidw
http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2008/09/05/visiting-italy-places-to-see-things-to-do

======
davidw
A while ago, pg asked about places to visit in Europe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=294321>

which got me to thinking that I ought to write down some of what I know about
Italy. This series of articles is the result. I know it's completely off
topic, but I figured someone would be interested in them, and near as I can
tell, there's not much of politics/religion/monetary theory in them, so they
oughtn't be very controversial.

